# Understanding Eos Production Codes



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Please refer to this thread in the Phaeton forum for the theory behind the attached (below) PDF file: Understanding Production Codes & Build Stickers.
If you would like to help with this project by collecting additional data, please send me an email with your VIN and a brief description of the configuration and options on your Eos. You can find my email address by clicking on my username at the left.
I don't want or need VINs from USA owners *unless *you find a production code that is not listed on the attached document.
*I do very much need and want VINs from European owners*, most especially from UK vehicles and warm-country vehicles (e.g. Iberia, Mediterranean countries, Gulf countries). Your VINs will not be disclosed, your production codes will be aggregated into this list without identification of where they came from.
Michael
_Original list now superseded by Revision 4, see further down the thread._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:56 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Just a post-script: Production codes always consist of either two letters and one number, or two numbers and one letter. If you see a code that is all letters (e.g. 'ABC'), it is a sales order code, not a production code. Disregard it, I'll filter these out in future revisions.
Michael


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

question......why does mine say Cabrio and not Eos?
Jean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*

'Cabrio' is a bit of a generic term for a convertible. The only place that I see the word 'Cabrio' appear is in relation to a satellite radio option, and my guess is that this indicates that the satellite radio antenna will not be mounted on the roof of the car, which is normally where it is put on non-convertible cars.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Latest revision - suspension clarified, additional codes added, sales order codes deleted.
_Original list now superseded by Revision 4, see further down the thread._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:56 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

*Original quote from paneuropean*
Do you have 7K0? That is also a TPMS. There are several different types of systems.

Yes, 7K0 is listed on the vehicle data sheet, the description is "without tire pressure warning light" which would indicate deletion of one or more components of the TPMS. (i.e. just the lamp, or perhaps the wiring harness as well)
7K4 "tire pressure control, frequency 315Mhz high level version" is not included on the vehicle data sheet. I would interpret this to mean components specific to TPMS were not scheduled for installation during manufacturing.
My guess, and it is just a guess, is that several components related to TPMS were omitted at time of manufacture.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_[Yes, 7K0 is listed on the vehicle data sheet, the description is "without tire pressure warning light" which would indicate deletion of one or more components of the TPMS. (i.e. just the lamp, or perhaps the wiring harness as well)...

Hi Kevin:
My Phaeton has TPMS, but it does not have the production code that indicates a TPMS warning light. In some markets, Phaetons have a warning light in the dash cluster to advise of a flat tire. In other markets, the notice is given via the multi-function screen in the instrument cluster (this is the case with my car).
Normally, a production code ending in 0 (zero) indicates the absence of a system... however, we don't have all the information just yet on how TPMS is configured worldwide.
Perhaps the easiest way for you to check for the presence of this system (if you think it might be on your car) would be to go to a service station, make sure the air pump works, then deflate one tire by about 10 PSI and go for a short drive (200 yards or so) around a parking lot or up and down a neighborhood street. If you have TPMS, then you should get a warning message right away. If no warning message, then you likely don't have TPMS. Don't forget to put the air back in...








Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
According to the Eos owners manual, a fully active TPMS will have both the warning light in the instrument cluster, and text messages dispayed in the MFD. (if the car is equiped with MFD)
I have determined, that the icon for TPMS is present in the instrument cluster, but does not illuminate at ignition on.
I have been through all the menu's in the MFD and haven't found anything related to TPMS, however that certainly doesn't mean that messages wouldn't be displayed.
I will try your suggestion of reducing pressure in a tire, but I don't think there is much doubt that TPMS is not activated on Canadian cars.
What we are trying to determine is: whether or not the Eos equiped with TPMS and just disabled in Canada, or, are the physical components not installed.
The question originates from the fact that the VWoC Website lists Low tire pressure warning as a standard feature under "build my Eos" but it is not listed as standard equipment, or an option, on the online spec sheet.
If you have an opportunity to pop by the VW dealer and investigate the transmitter, I'll try and do a "low tire" road test in the next day or two. We'll get this figured out sooner or later.
Kevin


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_'Cabrio' is a bit of a generic term for a convertible. The only place that I see the word 'Cabrio' appear is in relation to a satellite radio option, and my guess is that this indicates that the satellite radio antenna will not be mounted on the roof of the car, which is normally where it is put on non-convertible cars.
Michael

i cant miss 'CABRIO'----either I have that Uber rare 1F CABRIO and not an EOS or I have a not so rare VW misprint
















are these printed localy at the dealer or do they come from the factory?


_Modified by just-jean at 12:47 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_If you have an opportunity to pop by the VW dealer and investigate the transmitter, I'll try and do a "low tire" road test in the next day or two. We'll get this figured out sooner or later.

Hi Kevin:
I'll try to do a physical inspection of an Canadian Eos wheel, tire, and valve this week for sure.
Michael


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
i cant miss 'CABRIO'----either I have that Uber rare 1F CABRIO and not an EOS or I have a not so rare VW misprint








are these printed localy at the dealer or do they come from the factory?

_Modified by just-jean at 12:47 PM 2-26-2007_

It's just the classification of the car. As a native German I can tell you "Cabrio" is the German word for "convertible". Since it IS a German car and it definitely IS a convertible I would say it was printed at the factory and it is correct.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_...are these printed localy at the dealer or do they come from the factory?

They come from the factory.
As for your ultra-rare Cabrio - I have an ultra-rare Phaeton, because it is classified as a 'notchback'. Like Beate said, it all has to do with how the translation of a word is handled. If your Eos sticker said 'convertible' there would be no discussion. Equally, if my Phaeton sticker said 'sedan' there would be no discussion.
Please, let's keep in mind that these production codes are 'internal use' things, not intended for distribution to the retail purchasers. I'm only posting the list here because it may be helpful down the road, when folks get into modifications, retrofits, that kind of stuff. Please do your bit to keep my life simple and trouble-free. Think about the pioneering work that B. F. Skinner did investigating operant conditioning - do you want to condition your moderator to associate "extra work and grief" with "research"? What would the likely outcome of that operant conditioning be?








Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*

Mine also is described as Cabrio.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*

I don't know if this piece of information helps, but back when I was investigating the optional dämmglas windshield that is available on the German market Eos, I was given a option code of P28 which was called "thermo-insulated windshield".
The Eos windshield identification thread never went anywhere, but would still be a good topic for the table of contents. I remember equivalent discussion and pictures of windshield markings posted from Phaeton owners were given as examples, but sadly, no Eos owners ever contributed pictures from their cars.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...I was given a option code of P28...

I suspect that is a sales code for one market region (not used or valid in other market regions), rather than a production code. Production codes for windshields normally begin with *4G* for all VW products.
It's also worth noting that it is very difficult to make a precise translation between the German language words for heat-resistant glass (tinted glass) and heat blocking glass (typically this means glass with a metal film in it). This has caused us a lot of grief in the Phaeton forum in the past.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Here is the third revision of the list. Many thanks to those who spotted errors and omissions and sent me emails to point them out.
Michael
_Original list now superseded by Revision 4, see further down the thread._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:57 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
deflate one tire by about 10 PSI and go for a short drive (200 yards or so) around a parking lot or up and down a neighborhood street. If you have TPMS, then you should get a warning message right away. Michael

Hi Michael,
I dropped 10psi (from 34.5 down to 24) from one tire and drove around the block a couple times, no warning in either the MFD or the instrument cluster.
Before re-inflating the tire, I tried dropping it another 10psi with the ignition on, to see if it would pick up a rapid pressure drop, still no warnings. (I did not drive the car with the tire this low)
This strongly _suggests_ that TPMS is not installed or active on the car. I find it highly unlikely VW would install a functioning system on a vehicle, and then deactivate it. So my suspicion remains: The tire stems that appear to be TPMS equipped, likely have no transmitters attached.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 10:29 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*

Just-jean,
My production sticker from my manual also has some interesting wording.








Your model code 1F7 7V2 indicates that you have the "2.0T",
but off to the right of "2.0 US" yours says "Basis", while mine says "LimEd"
Mine is a model 1F7 5V2, which was the US "Base" model
We both list the 147 KW engine, but yours says "FSI" on the sticker
(and I believe both are 2.0 TFSI engines)
If VWoA had an adjective like "Limited Edition" for the no-options model, why did they go with calling it the "Base" model?















William


_Modified by kghia at 8:55 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_If VWoA had an adjective like "Limited Edition" for the no-options model, why did they go with calling it the "Base" model?

Again, keep in mind that all these descriptors are used by the production (manufacturing) people only, and are not intended for use by marketing people or end users (owners). It appears that there was some kind of limited production run of specially equipped Eos, and you got one of them. What exactly the characteristics of this batch were we don't know - possibly the free Climatronic, possibly more. Heck, we don't even know *why *the special batch was produced, and it is likely we will never find out.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

well if there really was a "Limited Edition", I would sure hope to identify the production period (and any other criteria) that defined it.








It would give me something else to refer to that series than "The compass misprint run"
I wonder if that has anything to do with mine having production codes for the beefier transmission? (code "0EN")
William


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
They come from the factory.........
I'm only posting the list here because it may be helpful down the road, ........ do you want to condition your moderator to associate "extra work and grief" with "research"? What would the likely outcome of that operant conditioning be?








Michael

I thought our sole puropse in life was to drive you nuts








Hi KGhia----mine is a Base WITH options (no sport, no Lux)---- Ipod, premium radio, Lemans--- maybe when they say limited that is exactly what they mean---- limited as to what you can (not) add.
mine should say limited too







----I was limited from adding Dynaudio and biXenon---the only 2 things i also wanted and couldn't have


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_I thought our sole puropse in life was to drive you nuts








Hi KGhia----mine is a Base WITH options (no sport, no Lux)---- Ipod, premium radio, Lemans--- maybe when they say limited that is exactly what they mean---- limited as to what you can (not) add.
mine should say limited too







----I was limited from adding Dynaudio and biXenon---the only 2 things i also wanted and couldn't have 

Your sticker has a model code of 1F77V2, which would indicate that you have the "2.0T" trim level (although we both have the 2.0T engine)
Your suggestion might be right though-- mine certainly was limited as to options








If only they didn't bundle leather for no reason...
But I am enjoying it, so now I'm just finding out as much as possible.
If I had been given the chance, I would have added power driver's seat, MFD, heated seats, PDC, extra 12v sockets, splashguards, memory seats, maybe different wheels and and maybe the Dynaudio and lights too-- YEA TECHNOLOGY!
Interestingly, my "Limited Edition" also seems to have a code for "No special edition" (code E0A)








William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_well if there really was a "Limited Edition", I would sure hope to identify ...any other criteria that defined it.

The leather in those Limited Edition cars came from Vegan cows. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_This is like reading a legal document, the more you read to try to clarify and understand, the more confusing and murky it gets. 

Hi Kevin:
The problem, though, is that the production code list is most definitely *NOT *a legal document. It is an 'internal use only' set of codes that are used to determine what physical components are installed in each vehicle when the vehicle is assembled. The text descriptions don't count for **** (pardon my French) - in many cases, including some of the seat packages, the text descriptions are my own translations from original German text.
This is why I am so grieved and stressed about folks making any presumptions that they did or did not get a particular component as a result of reading the production code list. I didn't post it for that purpose, I posted it to support modifications and retrofits in the future. It is UNOFFICIAL and you have to look at it in that context.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
Just to clarify a couple points here.
1. I don't consider the production code list a legal document, my statement was simply an analogy used to describe a situation I find mildly amusing, as I look for clarification, I seem to be finding less clarification, a situation I find similar to reading certain legal documents. This comment was not to be taken seriously, thus the laughing icon that followed it.
2. I am extremely happy with our Eos to date, and also very pleased with my dealership experience to date. I wouldn't want to change a thing on the car, it is near perfect the way it is. However, I *am* interested in correctly identifying the equipment configuration on my Eos, and by asking questions and discussing it on the forum I'm confident this will eventually happen.
Kevin








*Note:* I have gone back and deleted as many of my posts as I can find where I have made reference to _assumptions_. I do this to ensure we reduce the chance of confusing new members, and to assist in protecting the integrity and credibility of the forum. 

_Modified by just4fun at 6:50 AM 3-2-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 7:03 AM 3-2-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 11:36 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
The leather in those Limited Edition cars came from Vegan cows. 
Michael

no, my seats were made with Nauga hides.








If there are any differences in a series of vehicles, it would sure be useful to know when parts changed (there isn't a way to search ETKA by "change dates, is there?)
Does anybody else want to share their stickers with production codes, and that coding at the top? I of course would be especially interested in some other Base models and manual transmissions for direct comparison, but also different configurations!








(I'll come up with a scan or something better that the photo)
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:40 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*










William,
As you can see my Canadian spec Eos is designated "Cabrio 2.0 US"
This *ultra rare* Dual Citizenship Eos is currently available *to serious collectors only* for just twice the original MSRP, plus taxes, shipping, and 4 upc codes from Wally Nut breakfast cereal.















Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 1:23 PM 3-3-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 1:25 PM 3-3-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 1:39 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*

Here's a 3.2 for the collection


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...As you can see my Canadian spec Eos is designated "Cabrio 2.0 US"...

That will come back to haunt you, I am sure. First time you make a trip to the US, you will find that Canada Customs wants you to pay GST on the car a second time before they let you back into Canada...








Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*

Can anyone explain what the codes in the middle section of the tag are for? In Kevin's tag, they would be:
BPY JPR
LB9A L--- L--- TY
I'm guessing that something there relates to colour....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
That will come back to haunt you, I am sure. First time you make a trip to the US, you will find that Canada Customs wants you to pay GST on the car a second time before they let you back into Canada...








Michael

With dual citizenship Eos should be able to cross the border freely until it's 21st birthday, or it votes in an election in either country


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*

LB9A is the paint code.
Can't help on the others.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 9:22 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Can anyone explain what the codes in the middle section of the tag are for? In Kevin's tag, they would be:
BPY JPR
LB9A L--- L--- TY
I'm guessing that something there relates to colour....

I believe BPY is an engine code for the 2.0T FSI engine (not to be confused with Base model vs "2.0T model"
The TY is an interior color code. Mine is QR for titanium black (black leatherette), common to all "Base models"
LB9A is of course the paint color code.
and I don't know about the other "L-- L--", but mine has that too. It looks to me like blank option code spaces, for more option codes starting with "L" (maybe for multi-color vehicles?)
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:17 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*

Ok, found it, We had most of it figured, but here is the summary as it applies to my Eos:
BPY - Engine Code (2.0T FSI)
JPR - Transmission Code (DSG)
TY - Interior Color Code (Cornsilk / Beige)
LB9A - Paint Number (Candy White)
No info on the L--- L---
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*

Thanks everyone. FWIW - mine didn't have "JPR" on the sticker, although it's hard to miss that it's a DSG.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Thanks everyone. FWIW - mine didn't have "JPR" on the sticker, although it's hard to miss that it's a DSG.









maybe the difference is that Kevin's has been "Sport" tuned. Looking at all of the individual codes might help differentiate the two, although it didn't jump out at me by looking at the compiled codes.
What was your code?
William
_*of course, as Michael has pointed out, the three letter codes are sales codes, and the detailed codes are all 1 or 2 numbers mixed in with a letter or two._


_Modified by kghia at 12:25 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Revision 4 attached.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Hahahahaha.....For vegans.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_maybe the difference is that Kevin's has been "Sport" tuned. Looking at all of the individual codes might help differentiate the two, although it didn't jump out at me by looking at the compiled codes.
What was your code?


Kevin and I have the same vehicle - a 2.0T Sport model sold in Canada. Our other codes (excluding coder codes) are the same.
My "JPR" was simply missing - nothing in its place on the sticker. Which is fine...as I said it's kinda tough to miss that it's a DSG.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Is the leatherette not listed as "for vegans" because of the Nauga hides used for the seats?















The cloth seats are only for ROW vegans (not available in US)
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (kghia)*

Well, it's really a bit of a moral conundrum for a Vegan to sit on a 'leatherette' seat - y'know, kind of like a recovering alcoholic drinking a fake beer, or an Observant Jew eating a salad that has imitation bacon bits sprinkled on it. Whilst all three might be technically correct, there's still that lingering feeling that all is not quite right...


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

hello,
i found some interest thing for m eos on this page
http://www.auto-ile.lv/?inc=eo...id=81

regards


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (suber)*

Nice catch, Suber, thanks for posting that.
Be aware that the list at the Latvian website shows a mix of sales codes and production codes. Sales codes vary from country to country, and often represent 'packages' that are only available in one marketplace. Production codes are consistent worldwide, although not all choices of production codes will be offered in every country.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*

For further information about VIN numbers by date of production, Engine Codes, and Transmission Codes, see this post: Eos VIN numbers (contains VIN decoder chart).
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Matt posted a link to a VIN Lookup Tool, which gives you back LOTS of info, including "birthday", and Production Codes! The merchant running it _must have access_ to VW's database (same a the service depts)
_edit: website no longer has Lookup Tool_
Really cool-- lookup your codes, lookup your Eos' birthday, and then lookup who else has the birthday and post it!
yea!!!!
William


_Modified by kghia at 1:21 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*

My list shows G1A six- speed automatic transmission


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
Kevin and I have the same vehicle - a 2.0T Sport model sold in Canada. Our other codes (excluding coder codes) are the same.
My "JPR" was simply missing - nothing in its place on the sticker. Which is fine...as I said it's kinda tough to miss that it's a DSG.

Hmm.
I have code 'A8F', which is 'sports equipment'. However, my dealer sold me this car, saying it did not have the Sports Package.. and further, selling me the springs and sway bar (to be installed) as an extra.
What is 'A8F'? "Sports equipment" could be many things. Also, does anyone know what the Canadian, 2010 EOS "Sports Package" as branded by VW, include? That is, what production codes the Sports Package includes?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (bbarnett)*

No idea what might be included as "sports equipment".
Can't speak to the 2010, but in 2007 when we bought our Eos the Canadian "Sports Leather Package" was, for all intents and purposes, the same as the Lux model sold in the US.
Kevin


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_No idea what might be included as "sports equipment".
Can't speak to the 2010, but in 2007 when we bought our Eos the Canadian "Sports Leather Package" was, for all intents and purposes, the same as the Lux model sold in the US.
Kevin

Hmm. I have leather seats, I guess that could be it. However, the 2010 Sports package is supposed to have enhanced spring + sway bar, or some such.
Thing is, I can't find any code that says 'sports suspension' on any of the websites I've looked at. I did find a code for suspension, but I have no idea if that is for the 'sports' package.. it could be for the adjustable suspension you can get.
That being said, does anyone have a 2010 EOS Comfortline, with the Sports package, that could snap and post their codes?
Would be mucho appreciated.







I just want to make sure the dealer did not sell me additional springs + swaybar, on a car that already has it. Caveat emptor, and all that. 


_Modified by bbarnett at 4:40 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_No idea what might be included as "sports equipment".
Can't speak to the 2010, but in 2007 when we bought our Eos the Canadian "Sports Leather Package" was, for all intents and purposes, the same as the Lux model sold in the US.
Kevin

Hmm.
Speaking to the sports suspension package, is it listed via sometihng like this:
http://www.pronto-net.com/vin_app/vin.php
That is, would anyone with the sports package in Canada (the one that has suspension enhancements, such as the 2010 package), care to try the above?
I'm curious if it shows up.. such as 'komfort trip + sport package' or some such..


----------



## bbarnett (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Understanding Eos Production Codes (bbarnett)*

If anyone is interested, I have used this site before, and found it quite helpful:
https://erwin.volkswagen.de
It's 4 euros for an hour's use, which is great for something like this. I popped in my VIN, and received a very detailed output... more than I get via the production codes on the sticker. Lots more.
Still no confirmation on Sports Equipment. I went outside, and looked for a hockey stick, but didn't find one.








Colours
Type Colour code Lacquer number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description
Exterior (Body/roof) 2T/2T LC9X Deep Black Pearlescent/Deep Black Pearlescent
Interior QR --- Titanium Black/Titanium Black/Titanium Black
Pr-numbers
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description
1 0AE L STV Front stabilizer
2 0BE L STH Rear stabilizer
3 0EN L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission MQ 350 vehicle components
4 0FA L FAD Standard manufacturing sequence
5 0NN L SZU Nameplate set "2.0 T"
6 0P6 L AER Rear exhaust tailpipe
7 0SS L SAU Labels/plates in English and French
8 0TD L ZFM Front and rear floor mats
9 0XZ L BTA Information kit in English/French Canadian
10 0Y3 L KLZ Cold zones
11 0YB L GKH Weight range 2 installation control only, no requirement forecast
12 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for SI engine (FSI)
13 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP)
14 1CT L AED Vehicle class differentiation 1Q0
15 1D0 L AHV Without trailer hitch
16 1E4 L AKB Activated charcoal canister acc. to ORVRand siphoning device for filling up
17 1EB L TYP Without identification plate
18 1G6 L RER Space-saving spare wheel
19 1JR L DFH Rear shock absorption
20 1KS L BAH Disc brakes, rear (Geomet D)
21 1MR L LRA Leather steering wheel
22 1N3 L LEN Speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic)
23 1NL L RAA Covers for alloy wheels
24 1PE L ABR Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable)
25 1Q0 L TGL Without mass damper for steering wheel
26 1S1 L BOW Tool kit and jack
27 1SA L TWU Without additional engine guard
28 1T0 L VBK Without first aid kit and warning triangle
29 1Z2 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling
30 1ZD L BAV Disc brakes, front (Geomet D)
31 2A8 L UEA Delivery equipment for shipment
32 2G7 L EBB Filler neck module 1 with insert
33 2H0 L CHA Without "drive select"
34 2LC L KRB Fuel tank with special material treatment (coextrusion)
35 2UE L SWP Comfort design
36 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires
37 3B3 L ZKV Child seat anchor
38 3FE L DEI Electric slide/tilt sunroof with sun screen/sunblind
39 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX)
40 3H9 L LER Backrest release for front seats with "Easy Entry"
41 3K0 L SKS Without safety headrest system
42 3L3 L SIE Manual height adjustment for front seats
43 3LJ L TSV Door and side trim panel in foam film, insert in leatherette
44 3ND L HIS Rear seat bench/backrest, unfolding
45 3P1 L HAL Bracket for first aid kit and warning triangle
46 3QR L RSV 3-point seat belts without height adjustment and US label (NAR), front
47 3SF L SFR Comfort seat, front right
48 3TF L SFL Comfort seat, front left
49 3X2 L DLS Load-through provision
50 3ZD L SHA 3-point seat belts, outer rear with US label
51 4A3 L SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled
52 4E0 L SDH Tailgate/trunk lid unlocking from outside
53 4GF L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass
54 4K0 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside
55 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass
56 4L2 L IRS Dipping breakaway interior rear view mirror
57 4R4 L FEH Power windows with comfort operation andcircuit breaker
58 4SQ L MSL Left vanity mirror illuminated with cover and special mirror imprint (NAR)
59 4TQ L MSR Right vanity mirror illuminated with cover and special mirror imprint (NAR)
60 4U5 L GNF Luggage pockets on backrest
61 4UM L AIB Driver's and front passenger air bag, NAR with front passenger air bag deactivation (2-stage)
62 4X3 L SAB Side air bag front with curtain air bag
63 4Z3 L HAK Lockable glove compartment door, with light
64 4ZB L ZIE Bright moldings
65 5A4 L GRV Trunk lining (design 1)
66 5C1 L KSA Body measures for increased safety requirements
67 5D2 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz
68 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures
69 5MA L EIH Decorative inserts
70 5RR L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (US)
71 5SH L ASL Left exterior mirror: flat (US)
72 5ZF L KOV Front headrests
73 6A0 L FEU Without fire extinguisher
74 6E3 L MAS Front center armrest
75 6EA L ZKS Without additional side body covers (stone guard)
76 6FB L BBO Body-colored exterior mirror housings
77 6KG L KUG Radiator grille
78 6P2 L KZH License plate bracket, rear (NAR)
79 6PC L HBV Leather hand brake lever handle
80 6Q2 L SAG Leather gearshift knob/handle
81 6T0 L INL Without interior light in footwell
82 6W3 L KZV License plate bracket front (small, NAR)
83 6XC L ASE Exterior mirrors: electrically adjustable
84 7A0 L CDW Without CD changer/CD player
85 7AG L EDW Electronic alarm system with vehicle immobilization device (for USA)
86 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating
87 7GJ L AGM Emission standard TIER 2
88 7K0 L RDK Without tire pressure warning light
89 7L3 L SNA Without start/stop system without regenerative braking
90 7M0 L EIL Plastic scuff plates in door apertures
91 7P4 L LOR Manually adjustable lumbar support in front seats
92 7Q0 L NAV Without navigation device
93 7QA L CDR Without CD/DVD for navigation
94 7R4 L SLE Side turn signal and marker lights (turnsignal lights with white lens)
95 7S1 L WIN Wind blocker
96 7X1 L EPH Park distance control
97 8ES L HSW Twin headlight for driving on the right,with integrated high beam (US design)
98 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A
99 8K4 L FLS Separate daytime running lights NAR
100 8N4 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control with potentiometer (four speeds)
101 8Q0 L LWR Without headlight-range adjustment
102 8RM L LSE 8 speakers (passive)
103 8SA L SBR Taillight assemblies, standard design
104 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic
105 8TA L NEL Without rear fog light
106 8UF L RAO Radio with CD drive (double-sized standard slot)
107 8W1 L WWA Washer fluid level indicator
108 8WD L NES Integrated front fog light
109 8X0 L SWR Without headlight washer system
110 8Y1 L SNH Two-tone horn
111 8Z4 L MKU Moderate hot country
112 8ZG L ANT Antenna for AM/FM reception
113 9AP L HKA Climatic air-conditioning system (semi-automatic)
114 9JF L RAU Non-smoking package (NAR)
115 9M0 L ZUH Without auxiliary/parking heater
116 9P6 L SGK Seat belt reminder, electric contact in buckle
117 9Q1 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer
118 9T1 L BWD Heated washer nozzles, front
119 9U1 L BVK Brake pad wear indicator
120 9W0 L VTV W/o car phone preparation/installation
121 9WL L AUD Multimedia socket for external audio source
122 A8F I AUS Sports equipment
123 B0E L BLB Component parts set, complying with vehicle type for Canada, various parts
124 B35 L TPL Legal requirements Canada
125 C12 E COC Operating permit, alteration
126 CA5 L RAD Alloy wheels 7.5J x 17
127 D2L I MOT 4-cyl. gasoline engine 2.0 l/147 kW 16Vturbo FSI, homogeneous Base engine is T59/T61/TQ2/TU2/TD6/TN6
128 E0A L AAU No special edition
129 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment
130 FB0 L LAK Standard paint coating
131 FC0 L IND Without customized installation
132 G07 L DFV Front shock absorption
133 G0K I GSP 6-speed manual transmission
134 HK1 L REI All-weather tires 235/45 R17 97H x1 (NAR)
135 J1L L BAT Battery 280 A (60 Ah)
136 K8K I KAR Convertible
137 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive vehicle
138 L14 L GKV Suspension range 14 installation control only, no requirement forecast
139 N2Q L SIB Leatherette seat covering
140 NT1 L TSP Transit coating (type 2)
141 NY0 L BGK Standard battery/alternator capacity
142 QG0 L WIV Without service interval prolongation
143 QN0 L SVS Without drawers under front seats
144 QR0 L KMP Without compass/traffic sign display/ traffic signs recognition
145 QV0 L TVE W/o TV reception/digital radio reception
146 TQ2 I GMO 4-cylinder gasoline engine 2.0 L unit 06J.B
147 U5D L INS Instrument insert, km/h speedometer Canada
148 UF0 L ESS Without electric interface
149 UG0 L AFH Without hill hold control / hill descentcontrol / comfort driving assist
150 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand
151 VC1 L GRT Remote-controlled garage door opener
152 VD2 L WAB With wind deflector
153 VF0 L FHW Standard pedal cluster
154 VK0 L LFF Air duct, standard
155 VL0 L FGS Standard pedestrian protection measures
156 X9B G --- Landessetzung Kanada


----------

